# FE29 update?



## hottcakes

just randomly checked out the samsung support for the USCC mesmerize and noticed that in the software downloads there is an update to FE29 that was released june 28, 2012 but it reads that it is for the generic cdma sch-i500 device yet still clearly listed under the USCC device when specifically selected from the choices.

would it be possible to use this, either in whole or in pieces (i.e. modem only for some), on the mesmerize?

i only ask since the ei20 modem is usable on the mesmerize and according to that same download page, the ei20 software is for the showcase as well.

link to what i'm referring. clearly you'd want to click on "software" which is located next to "manuals."


----------



## larryp1962

Yes the showcase has been using EI20 for quite awhile now. I see the FE29 is for C Spire. Not sure if would work for the mesmerize. I'm going to download the FE29 and check it out.


----------



## hottcakes

Cool man.which one do you have again? I get confused on who has what since the roms are mostly interchangeable. Can't the wrong kind of flash of that thing Bork the phone? I only really brought this yup for the ones that like the latest modem.


----------



## Wyman881

Does the showcase ei20 radio work on mez? I can't find one for the mez, and I know people are using it.


----------



## hottcakes

So far as I know yes it does. Pretty much since I've only seen one ei20 modem. That is what piqued my interest in this update, to see if this showcase one would work on the mesmerize.


----------



## Wyman881

hottcakes said:


> So far as I know yes it does. Pretty much since I've only seen one ei20 modem. That is what piqued my interest in this update, to see if this showcase one would work on the mesmerize.


Hmm I'll have to give it a try. Thanks man!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QuantumFireball

Just thought I'd throw in my feedback. I have a Mesmerize that I've been running teamhacksung's ICS port (build 12) with glitch kernel and EH09 modem (because of audio issues I had with EI20). I just downloaded the FE29 installer and using 7-zip I was able to extract the modem.bin file from the .md5 file it installs. I flashed the modem using heimdall and I must say, this is the best modem I've used so far. Quickly connects to data after switching off wifi, loads web pages and downloads apps faster, and seemed to have very clear call audio (tested calling voice mail as its 12:30 am.) I must say, I'm a little impressed and very happy!


----------



## 123sit

QuantumFireball said:


> Just thought I'd throw in my feedback. I have a Mesmerize that I've been running teamhacksung's ICS port (build 12) with glitch kernel and EH09 modem (because of audio issues I had with EI20). I just downloaded the FE29 installer and using 7-zip I was able to extract the modem.bin file from the .md5 file it installs. I flashed the modem using heimdall and I must say, this is the best modem I've used so far. Quickly connects to data after switching off wifi, loads web pages and downloads apps faster, and seemed to have very clear call audio (tested calling voice mail as its 12:30 am.) I must say, I'm a little impressed and very happy!


Care to save a lazy person some trouble and up the extracted modem.bin?









EDIT: Went ahead and extracted it myself and flashed it, but I'm not able to report as positive results as you. No data connectivity at all. Upon first booting 3g symbol would take exceedingly longer than normal to show, then disappear only to reappear shortly but never would connectivity be achieved. Multiple attempts at disabling data and enabling yielded no working data at all. Had to flash back to EH09, then to EI20 to get EI20 to work. May try flashing from EH09 to FE29, but I'm tired now so tomorrow. Guess I'm not as lazy as I thought I was lol.

Here's the extracted .bin file if anyone wants to give it a spin...http://www.fypm.net/radios/fe29modem.bin

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyleisthebeast

FE29? I read this is for the C Spire Showcase as well? Not just the Mesmerize?? I cant find it on Google. Anyone mind sharing this?


----------



## tgautier1984

Its on the Samsung support site

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alexander Landry

Walked into CSpire today with a strange radio issue, and got this update from them as well! Very nice to see them having this available. Very quick and nimble on 3G. 

EDIT: After making a boo-boo and trying to dump the phone, I had a soft-brick. Woops. XD

So, I ODIN'ed to EI20, then used the Kies file available from Samsung and flashed into the new version! So, here's the CSpire MD5 update file from the installer! One is a EE25 (FroYo, not uploaded) update, and the other is the actual FE29 update.

FE29 (Android 2.3.6, Works via the Kies updater, not in ODIN): http://min.us/mRoMqxDQb (NOTE: I'm not sure why this will not flash via ODIN. I'd love to see some more details, because this file could be quite useful for us on CSpire, yet using ICS.)


----------



## bionic86

@123sit:

Thanks for sharing your experience as I'll be trying this later tonight. Can I ask what mobile service and version of Android you were using?


----------



## tgautier1984

Can anyone confirm this working on the mesmerized? It is listed as a software update for the mes on the Samsung website but the download says cspire so I'm a little shaky about trying it

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hottcakes

well for chits and giggles i did put the modem on me mesmerize. little to no data at first then sporadic for a few more minutes. left it alone for a while, re-did the *228, let it sit some more (i was attempting to cook at the same time) and when i got back to it, all seemed well. as far as actual signal quality i don't notice a difference, but what i do seem to notice is quicker switching between 1x and 3g and even wifi. no word on gps since i don't use it; i know where i am going. thats about it after a good 24hr run thus far.

not to be a jerk, but i did leave a link and even the simple steps on how to get to the thing in the OP. granted i didn't really mention on how specifically extract the radio/modem but...


----------



## 123sit

bionic86 said:


> @123sit:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience as I'll be trying this later tonight. Can I ask what mobile service and version of Android you were using?


USCC and aokp 40.1 (4.0.4) using Devil kernel .97

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 123sit

Ok, so I finally go this to work. Ended up flashing the .bin file I posted previously with heimdall. I had previously been flashing with ODIN and it took but I could never get any connectivity. So I flashed with heimdall, no connectivity. *228, reboot, *228, reboot and finally I had connectivity. In my scenario it took a bit of coaxing to get it working but finally success. So far no issues since it started working. GPS is accurate, speeds are on par with EI20, sms and mms work as well. Gonna give it hell for the next 24-48 hours and let you guys know. Thanks for posting hottcakes.


----------



## QuantumFireball

I'm loving the new modem. I work in the middle of a large, brick school and on EH09 I got no service. Now I have half my bars in my office. I also had 2 spots I'd have no service on my way home (even with *228 and trying earlier modems) and I have service in these areas too.


----------



## Kyleisthebeast

123sit said:


> Care to save a lazy person some trouble and up the extracted modem.bin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Went ahead and extracted it myself and flashed it, but I'm not able to report as positive results as you. No data connectivity at all. Upon first booting 3g symbol would take exceedingly longer than normal to show, then disappear only to reappear shortly but never would connectivity be achieved. Multiple attempts at disabling data and enabling yielded no working data at all. Had to flash back to EH09, then to EI20 to get EI20 to work. May try flashing from EH09 to FE29, but I'm tired now so tomorrow. Guess I'm not as lazy as I thought I was lol.
> 
> Here's the extracted .bin file if anyone wants to give it a spin...http://www.fypm.net/radios/fe29modem.bin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Just wondering, will this bin file work on C Spire?


----------



## CP2

This won't work on Fascinate, would it? It looks like people are trying to come from EH09. I've been having modem issues lately, so something like this would be Great!


----------



## livinsac

I flashed with heimdall when running cspire devious 40 ROM. 3g/gps worked. However, any shoutcast streaming would cut out after 2-5 minutes. Problem persisted all day and went away after flashing back to eh09.


----------



## Hanzo13

Running AOKP 40 with the Devil kernel with USCC. Flashed FE29 last night using Odin. Flashed to Phone and not PDA. Worked immediately. I did get Roaming at work where I never did before, so I *228 and rebooted. No roaming now. Can't say I'm getting a substantially better signal at work (where the signal is suspect since I sit in the cetner of a big building), but I do think 3G is more consistent. Haven't tested speeds yet.


----------



## thedurrr

I would have to say it's a lot better than radios in the past. For the first time ever, I get reception in the freezer at work as well as about 1 extra bar everywhere else. The 3g speed seems to be a little better as well. Ever since USCC gave my area 4g coverage, it seems that the 3g speed has dramatically decreased, so this is a nice little surprise.


----------



## DudeManBud

I have noticed the phone is a little faster with this update, but sometimes the phone has locked up and I had to pull the battery. Overall, I like this update.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hottcakes

well after spending a while (since my last post on this topic) with this radio/modem i do feel as though it does get better reception than eh09. swapped back to that before i went to work and hardly had service in the plant whereas with fe29 i am still able to get calls and sms. data is nonexistent no matter what so no biggie there.


----------



## daheazle

Installed the modem on my mes running aokp m6. All is well, didn't have any problems with data. Not sure speed or reception are any better but they certainly aren't any worse


----------



## jdavis090

can someone please provide me with the link to the latest modem/radio for mesmerize. Thanks a lot!


----------



## yeti2242

123sit said:


> can someone please provide me with the link to the latest modem/radio for mesmerize. Thanks a lot!


Link posted on first page.

http://www.fypm.net/radios/fe29modem.bin


----------



## puterdoc

My Ntelos Showcase has 2.3.6 FF29. Not sure if this is only for my carrier or not but throwing it out there. I have had ok luck with the data connect but just went to Walmart and wanted to check a price and it couldn't connect at all. Once out of the store it came back. This is no real change from prior releases I have had, never had good coverage in there. But for the most part pretty happy with this one.


----------



## froz

USCC CM10 9-10-2012 nightly on devil kernel. coming from S:i500.04 K.EI20

odin'd fe29 and no go for me. 3g is bouncing like a bunny.

rebooted, *228'd (always get phone didn't activate msg) cleared caches, etc. no lock.


----------



## froz

flash modem via heimdall 1.3.1 (couldn't figure out gui, so just did cmd line modem only: "heimdall-suite-1.3.1-win32>heimdall.exe flash --modem fe29modem.bin"

same bouncing.


----------



## froz

well i finally did get a signal, not sure how. i don't have a great signal here at work so i went to the window and finally did pick something up after going to the play store and continuously clicking retry for a minute. even at "85%" signal strength data speeds are horrific at ~150kbps download and "-1" upload. time to go back to a diff modem.

entertaining though.


----------



## Hanzo13

I posted earlier about it working great on AOKP 40. Figured I would put it on my CM10 too. Errr...no workie. Couldn't get any signal at all. *228 and still wouldn't work. I'm running AOKP Jellybean now and haven't tried it. Not sure why it didn't work on CM10. Maybe it will work with later builds? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## froz

Hanzo13 said:


> I posted earlier about it working great on AOKP 40. Figured I would put it on my CM10 too. Errr...no workie. Couldn't get any signal at all. *228 and still wouldn't work. I'm running AOKP Jellybean now and haven't tried it. Not sure why it didn't work on CM10. Maybe it will work with later builds? Just my 2 cents.


Curious, when you do a *228, does it always say it fails to activate?


----------



## larryp1962

You do know that FE29 is for C Spire ,,, don't know about for any other carriers.

I've always had to *228 when on stock to update PRL being on stock C Spire. None of this *228 99 or whatever it is crap .... lol


----------



## Hanzo13

froz said:


> Curious, when you do a *228, does it always say it fails to activate?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Yes, it always says it failed.


----------



## Hanzo13

larryp1962 said:


> You do know that FE29 is for C Spire ,,, don't know about for any other carriers.
> 
> I've always had to *228 when on stock to update PRL being on stock C Spire. None of this *228 99 or whatever it is crap .... lol


It worked for me for months on USCC. That was on ICS and not JB though.


----------



## neurosurge

Would someone be so kind to download and extract the FF29 modem for me, or post it if you have it already? Or if somebody has one already could I get a link? I've searched everywhere for it and still can't find one.

I'm running cm9 on a ntelos showcase (generic CDMA) with EI20 modem and I'm wanting to upgrade to the FF29. I downloaded the Kies software and tried getting the firmware upgrade myself, but Kies apparently doesn't work on custom roms, and the phone has to be connected and recognized in ordered to download the actual update. The install file for the update can be downloaded HERE.


----------



## showcasemodr

neurosurge said:


> Would someone be so kind to download and extract the FF29 modem for me, or post it if you have it already? Or if somebody has one already could I get a link? I've searched everywhere for it and still can't find one.
> 
> I'm running cm9 on a ntelos showcase (generic CDMA) with EI20 modem and I'm wanting to upgrade to the FF29. I downloaded the Kies software and tried getting the firmware upgrade myself, but Kies apparently doesn't work on custom roms, and the phone has to be connected and recognized in ordered to download the actual update. The install file for the update can be downloaded HERE.


unless somebody has pulled it, then your best bet might be just to odin back to stock, run the kies, and then reflash CM10. Let me know if you find a copy of the modem or full flash though!


----------



## Kimber45

The file link is in the 8th post if this thread.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

That's The Uscc Mez Fe29. I don't Think You Want To Flash It On Ntelos.


----------



## Kimber45

Actually it is for cspire and it also worked on uscc mesmerize as I flashed it on my mez.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

ntelos uses the generic showcase. odin files for c spire or uscc dont play nice with our generic showcases. but maybe i could be mistaken?


----------



## showcasemodr

neurosurge said:


> Would someone be so kind to download and extract the FF29 modem for me, or post it if you have it already? Or if somebody has one already could I get a link? I've searched everywhere for it and still can't find one.
> 
> I'm running cm9 on a ntelos showcase (generic CDMA) with EI20 modem and I'm wanting to upgrade to the FF29. I downloaded the Kies software and tried getting the firmware upgrade myself, but Kies apparently doesn't work on custom roms, and the phone has to be connected and recognized in ordered to download the actual update. The install file for the update can be downloaded HERE.


Hey I'll post the generic showcase FF29 files in a bit, currently uploading. I have the full FF29 tar file and so I just pulled the modem.bin out of the tar file. I am curious if the modem only file will work.

If you want to give it a shot it will be posted here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/


----------



## neurosurge

Wow thank you so much! You are the man. Getting ready to flash, I'll post results.


----------

